# Broccoli salad



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

Large bunch brocolli
1 cup celery
1/2 cup green onion
1 cup raisins
1 cup grapes halved or quartered
1 cup sliced almonds
1/2 lb bacon cooked and crumbled

Dressing

1 cup of mayo
1 tsp vinegar
1/4 cup sugar

Lots of ways to make this to your taste. For instance, 1/2 cup mayo and 1/2 cup sour cream, more vinegar for more tang, red pepper.thin sliced carrots......

Made this for supper tonight as a side for my crab bombs.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Awsome stuff. 

I use :

( all by taste I don't measure )

Broccoli 
Red onion
Shredded cheddar cheese 
Mayo
Apple cider vinegar 
Sugar
Cooked crumbled bacon


Thats my mom's recipe. ..when she gave it to me originally she just said white vinegar and mine never tasted right...then it slipped out apple cider vinegar was her secret.


----------

